# Motorhome Parking Mablethorpe and Skegness



## StAubyns

At a loose end for 3 days last week, but didn't fancy going too far because of the poor weather forecast, so we went to Sutton on Sea and stayed at Cherry Tree Site, which is excellent. On driving into Mablethorpe we followed the coach parking signs and found a large car park with 4 dedicated motorhome bays, one of which was for the disabled. The cost was reasonable at £2.50 for 4 hours, £5 all day.

Skegness has 2 car parks with motorhome parking, the North End, all motorhomes to park on the unmarked area on the left as you enter, enough room for a rally, and 6 dedicated bays at the opposite end of the promenade at Princes Parade. Both have the same motorhome parking fee, an unreasonable £7 all day, £4 after 2PM. There is no option to pay by the hour. We only intended to stay a couple of hours, so went elsewhere (free up a side street)

Sutton on Sea has motorhome parking in the centre of town, below the sea wall, £4 for 4 hours, no other option.

Mablethorpe parking photo's


----------



## StAubyns

ps I'm cured, I won't be going again 8) 

Geoff


----------



## peedee

Thanks for posting this information Geoff. Whilst it might seem expensive, especially Skegness, if we don't use it they will revert back to areas for cars which as I recall is also quite expensive in these areas but still get used!

peedee


----------



## LadyJ

We have just returned from Skegness area as well we stay on a cl at Chaple St Lenoards £6pn no elec called Wyndhaven, there is a car park just down the road from the cl £1 all day access to the beach. There is also a cl at Sutton on Sea which last year was £8 pn inc electric and you can walk into Sutton from it. We use the Tescos car park in Skegness you get 3 hours free there or Lidl car park 2 hours free or Kwicksave which is free but a bit of a hike in main shopping area always ask first though. The motorhome parking at Mablethorpe is behind the Co-Op store.


Jacquie.


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Peedee

Must agree with your comments about Skegness, if I wanted to stay the day, I don't have a problem with the £7, but why not put an hourly charge on?

The car park attendant at Mablethorpe was really good, I had just pulled up and had not yet payed and he knocked on the window, and said to make sure that I paid the correct fee for a motorhome in the allocated m/home bays.(different tariff to cars) He then said I could use a car bay , it was cheaper.

I refused this, on the basis that these bays, when provided, need to be used. 

Its really pleasing to find towns providing these dedicated facilities, we should make a point of using them.

Geoff


----------



## LadyJ

Cor Geoff you were very lucky at Mablethorpe we got fined £30 for only paying for car instead of motorhome last year which was a mistake on hubbys part didn't read the instructions which were in very small print :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Jacquie,

Agree I was lucky, if the attendant hadn't pointed out the fee difference, I could have missed it. Its also very clear on the meter board that motorhomes must use the bays provided.

If I had taken up his suggestion and used a car bay......

regards

Geoff


----------



## gaspode

I hope all you guys are going to put these parking places on the Campsite Database? :wink:


----------



## StAubyns

Added to database today for approval

Geoff


----------



## rebbyvid

We stayed at Cherry tree last year Geoff was very impressed ,in fact its one of best sites we 've been on and the hotel down the road did a superb meal
Rob


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Rob

Cherry Tree is excellent, a lot of work as gone into it, and it seems to be paying off for them, Despite the heavy rain whilst we there, there was only 1 pitch with standing water and it was soon pumped off and cleared, Seems to be very dedicated owners

I don't know which Hotel you refer to, do you mean the building adjacent to the site? If it is it looked to be closed.

The chippy at the top of the main street (away from the sea front) is highly recommended by us

Geoff


----------



## rebbyvid

Hi Geoff
The hotel was next to golf club if you come out of the site turn right then take the first right it was about half a mile down on right.The site did have some info on it in their cabin.We also found the owners very helpfull and would recomend to anyone
Rob


----------



## Briarose

LadyJ said:


> We have just returned from Skegness area as well we stay on a cl at Chaple St Lenoards £6pn no elec called Wyndhaven, there is a car park just down the road from the cl £1 all day access to the beach. There is also a cl at Sutton on Sea which last year was £8 pn inc electric and you can walk into Sutton from it. We use the Tescos car park in Skegness you get 3 hours free there or Lidl car park 2 hours free or Kwicksave which is free but a bit of a hike in main shopping area always ask first though. The motorhome parking at Mablethorpe is behind the Co-Op store.
> 
> Jacquie.


Update the Skegness Kwick save has closed down.


----------

